# Overseas jobs high paying jobs in u.s.a



## martinhuizar83 (Oct 26, 2008)

DOESE ANY ONE KNOW OF COMPANIES WHO ARE HIRING FOR THE MIDDLE EAST BESIDES KBR OR ANY GOOD PAYING JOBS IN US WITH PERDIEM I HAVE LOOKED AND APPLIED BUT NO GOOD IM A TEXAS JOURNEYMAN GOT 8 YRS [email protected] 210-815-3907 thanks


----------



## Mach (Jun 18, 2007)

www.roadtechs.com


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Look into Stanley way before KBR. 

KBR hired all the sparks they need now, anyways.


----------



## Gene450 (Oct 24, 2008)

what other jobs are there

Cad or painting remodeling


----------

